# Your beauty



## peterpan2k (Jul 7, 2009)

Every inch of your body, desired 
The smiles on your face, adored 
The poems I wrote you, inspired 
This ring on your finger, my award 

I desire your smell 
this ingredient of your charm 
I am under your spell 
this ability of your heart 

My wife, my dame 
Your beauty is sublime 
My lover, my flame 
I can't believe you're mine


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Wow. Nice. Very nice. *


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Amazing,your poems blow me away everytime.


----------



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

Incredibly gorgeous poetry.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish someone felt this way about me 
You write so beautifully by the way.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Lovely. <3


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## peterpan2k (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww! That's so sweet!


----------

